# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی با Borland C++‎ Builder >  کاربرد های C++‎

## saeed-71

سلام دوستان.
میشه لطف کنید و کاربرد های C++‎ رو بگید؟
مثلا تو چه زمینه هایی میشه ازش استفاده کرد؟
تو هک یا......؟!
این ویدوزی که ما استفاده میکنیم با زبونی نوشته شده؟

----------


## me.enik

سلام.
اصولا, با سی پلاس پلاس, هر کاری میشه کرد.
تقریبا تمام کارهایی رو که چند زبان میتوانند انجام دهند, سی پلاس پلاس به تنهایی تمام آن کار ها رو انجام میده.
تا اونجایی که من میدونم, اکثر برنامه های کاربردی و خیلی شاخ (!!!), با سی پلاس پلاس نوشته شده اند.
مثل فتوشاپ.
و البته ویندوز.
اصولا به نظر من, بهترین زبانی که میتوان یاد گرفت, زبان سی پلاس پلاس هستش.
هم به دلیل قدرتش, و هم به دلیل خیلی چیزهای دیگه.
منابع آموزشی هم درباره این زبان, مثل نقل و نبات, ریخته!!

----------


## hfkh77

پس شما میگید که اگر یه نفر میخواد رو شروع کنه به یادگیری برنامه نویسی, بره سراغ سی پلاس پلاس؟

----------


## Ananas

> پس شما میگید که اگر یه نفر میخواد رو شروع کنه به یادگیری برنامه نویسی, بره سراغ سی پلاس پلاس؟


سلام.
اگه می خوای تازه شروع کنی و تا حالا برنامه نویسی نکردی C++‎‎ یکمی سخته به نظر من با چیزی مثل دلفی شروع کنی آسون تر یاد میگیری بعد C++‎‎ رو بهتر می فهمی. من برنامه نویسی رو با QBasic شروع کردم با کتاب سوم دبیستان بعد با اسکریپت تری دی مکس برنامه نوشتم که خیلی خیلی زبان راحتیه. راحت ترین زبان برنامه نویسی که تا حالا دیدم حتی لازم نیست جنس متغیر رو براش تعیین کنی و داخل محیط مکس کار میکنه. بعد با دلفی شروع کردم و مدتی برنامه نوشتم و بعد C++‎‎ رو شروع کردم و الان خیلی راحت تر C++‎‎ رو یاد میگیرم چون حداقل با حلفه ها و if و انواع مختلف داده مشکلی ندارم و تعریف تابع و کلاس رو هم یاد گرفتم. منظورم مفاهیم اولیه ایه که هر زبونی برنامه نویسی داره.

----------

